# DIY Autostart generator?



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

I would like to canvass the community for an answer: Has anyone ever rigged one of these new "remote start" generators to an inverter with a low battery voltage auto-start circuit?

What I need is a generator that will start when my deep cycle batteries get to a certain point, will charge them up, and then shut off. My Outback inverter has an output that can control a generator, but I don't know how to connect it to a generator with the ability to "remote start". 
Any ideas?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Call Outback. They can walk you thru ANYTHING on their products. Their tech support is way above #1.


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

True! The only problem is, I suspect that these generators are not "specifically" designed to be used like this, but I think they could. I'm wondering if it's better to bypass the remote control, and run a physical wire to the generator starter from the inverter. I'm hoping to hear from someone who might have done this.


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

If you try to connect the inverter control line to the starter, the starter would run non-stop until the inverter charged the battery, then the starter would stop but the generator would continue to run because the starter cannot stop the motor. You need a generator with a remote start and run. 

I use an Onan 10kw generator controlled with a Trace inverter and it works fine.


----------

